# Konformitätserklärung Schaltschrank



## TeBe (2 Januar 2016)

Hi, und erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ich bin Elektromeister im Handwerk (allerdings schon einige Jahre) und gerade dabei, einen Schaltschrank für eine Getreideanlage in einem landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb zu bauen.

Die Normen für Schaltschrankbau und EMV hab ich hier liegen und sind mir auch bekannt.

Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, muss der Schaltschrank nach MRL oder IEC 61439 gekennzeichnet werden?
Die Frage die ich mir grundsätzlich stelle, ist, ob diese Anlage überhaupt in die Definition "Maschine" fällt?!

Ein paar Fakten zur Anlage:
- Fördergeräte wurden von anderem Lieferanten geliefert und verbaut
- Schaltschrank wird auf meine Eigenverantwortlichkeit gebaut, programmiert und in Betrieb genommen
- Schaltschrank enthält keine Teile, die nicht nur Standartteile ersetzt werden können
- Schaltschrank enthält Not-Halt- Sicherheitseinrichtung (PNOZ-Geräte)

Wäre gut, wenn ihr mir eine kurze Erläuterung geben könntet- Danke!


----------



## Safety (3 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
das sollte Dir helfen:
http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicherheit/Produktgruppen/Maschinen/FAQ/02/02-17FAQ.html?docId=669482


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2016)

Das Kernproblem liegt hier wohl in der Aussage "eigenverantwortlich gebaut, programmiert und in Betrieb genommen".
Woher hattest du die Angaben zur notwendigen Sicherheitstechnik? Also z.B. wer hat dir vorgeschrieben in welcher Kategorie bzw. Performance Level du den Not-Halt ausführen musst?
Wenn es hier niemand gibt, dann hast du jetzt ein Problem am Hals. Wenn du die Sicherheitsfunktionen eigenständig festgelegt hast, dann reicht eine simple Herstellererklärung für den Schaltschrank nicht. Dann bist du nämlich nicht mehr der simple Schaltschrank*bauer* an der verlängerten Werkbank.
Du musst dich dann mit Hersteller der Anlage an einen Tisch setzten und gemeinsam die CE-Doku erstellen.
Und wenn es - so wie es bei Landwirten oft üblich ist - gar keinen klassischen Hersteller gibt, weil der liebe Landwirt einfach ein paar Bänder und Schnecken gekauft hat und selber aufgestellt hat, dann kannst du dich mal mit ihm rumstreiten. 

Gruß
Dieter  

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2016)

TeBe schrieb:


> Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, muss der Schaltschrank nach MRL oder IEC 61439 gekennzeichnet werden?


Diese Frage ist relativ leicht zu beantworten:
Du musst die anzuwendenen Normen der MRL (60204-1, 13849 ...) beachten, und da du in deinem Schaltschrank zwangsläufig auch Niederspannungsschaltgeräte, die sich erwärmen können, Kurzschlussströme führen können müssen, etc.pp hast, musst du auch die 61439 Normenreihe zu beachten.

Im Unterschied zu MRL vs. Niederspannungsrichtlinie schließt sich das nämlich nicht aus.

Ansonsten *ACK* Dieter.


----------



## TeBe (3 Januar 2016)

Hallo, vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Das ganze sieht so aus, dass der Landwirt die Fördertechnik bei einem Händler gekauft hat. Der hat von vorne rein keine Steuerung angeboten, weil er das noch nie verkauft hat, bzw. weil er sich auch damit nicht auskennt.

Nun kam ich über einen Bekannten ins Spiel. Ich habe vor meiner Meisterschule im Schaltschrankbau, später in der Planung gearbeitet.

Ich glaube, für die Fördergeräte gibt es gar keine konformitätserklärung. Ist mal nirgends ein CE Aufkleber zu sehen.

Tja... die frage nach dem Not-Halt. Die Stopkategorie hab ich selbst ausgewählt., nämlich Klasse 0. In die Fördergeräte kann niemand reingreifen, es ist alles rundherum zu und eingehaust. Sprich es wurden an einigen relevanten Stellen Not-Halt Taster platziert, welche aber eigentlich eher dem Anlagenschutz, als dem Personenschutz zuzuordnen sind.

Ich weiß, es ist kein einfaches und kein rechtlich einfaches Thema....

d.h. in diesem Fall dürfte kein CE Zeichen in den Schrank, sondern ein Hinweis, das nach MRL gebaut wurde?


----------



## Lumpi (3 Januar 2016)

Hallo.

Eigentlich steht ja im Link von Safety alles drin. So wie Du das beschreibst müsstest Du also eine Konformitätserklärung ausstellen. So sehe ich zumindest die Sache.
Was aber ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, das wie schon angesprochen der Lieferant der Bänder zumindest eine Einbauerklärung ausstellen muss. Ebenso sollte dieser unbedingt die Risikoanalyse der Maschinen erstellen bzw. muss er denke ich ja auch. Irgendwo müssen die Gefahren die vorhanden sind ja beschrieben und dokumentiert werden. Danach kannst Du dann die erforderlichen Maßnahmen bzw. die Bauteile ermitteln, die für den entsprechenden Performancelevel benötigt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2016)

TeBe schrieb:


> Tja... die frage nach dem Not-Halt. Die Stopkategorie hab ich selbst ausgewählt., nämlich Klasse 0. In die Fördergeräte kann niemand reingreifen, es ist alles rundherum zu und eingehaust. Sprich es wurden an einigen relevanten Stellen Not-Halt Taster platziert, welche aber eigentlich eher dem Anlagenschutz, als dem Personenschutz zuzuordnen sind.
> 
> Ich weiß, es ist kein einfaches und kein rechtlich einfaches Thema....
> 
> d.h. in diesem Fall dürfte kein CE Zeichen in den Schrank, sondern ein Hinweis, das nach MRL gebaut wurde?



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass an der Anlage nie was passiert und wenn, dass du eine gute Unternehmerhaftpflicht hast 

An den Schaltschrank kannst du - vereinfacht gesagt - kleben was du willst, das ist nämlich das kleinste Thema.

Du hast eigenständig eine Riskobeurteilung durchgeführt, hast die Sicherheitsfunktionen festgelegt und konstruiert, die Elektrik gebaut und die am Schlimmsten auch noch die Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt. Damit hast du - wie bereits vorher schon vermutet - den schwarzen Peter in der Hand.

Da die mechanischen Komponenten ohne Steuerung nicht funktionieren, brauchen sie nicht unbedingt eine Konformitätserklärung. Es reicht unter Umständen auch eine Herstellererkärung. Hier müssen die möglichen Gefährdungen aufgeführt sein, so dass es dem Anlagenbauer möglich ist, die auftretenden Riskien zu beurteilen und notwendigen Schutzmassnahmen zu treffen.
Wenn du Anlagenteile ohne Herstellererklärung in Betrieb nimmst, dann ist es im Prinzip dein persönliches Risiko. Du schreibst "In die Fördergeräte kann niemand reingreifen". Kennst du betreffenden Normen? Kennst du die entsprechenden Sicherheitsabstände in den Normen? Weisst du ob der Hersteller nicht weitere Schutzmassnahmen vorschreibt?
Du solltest also erstmal schauen, dass du die Doku zu den Fördereinrichtungen in die Hand bekommst und an Hand dieser deine Sicherheitstechnik kontrollieren. Die Doku muss es geben, ohne darf der Händler eigentlich die Teile gar nicht in Europa verkaufen.  

Mein Fazit beim Thema CE und MRL:
Sicherheitstechnik war noch nie so einfach wie heute ... Aber auch noch nie so teuer und so aufwändig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## TeBe (3 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
für die Fördergeräte bestehen Bedienungsanleitungen. Allerdings sind diese eben allgemein gehalten, und es steht halt drin, dass die Motoren mit geeigneten Schutzmaßnahmen geschützt werden müssen. 

Eine Konformitätserklärung kann und sollte ich ja aber nur für meinen Schrank ausstellen, oder?


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2016)

TeBe schrieb:


> Eine Konformitätserklärung kann und sollte ich ja aber nur für meinen Schrank ausstellen, oder?



Hast du die Elektrik konstruiert? Hast du die Anlage in Betrieb genommen?
Wenn ja, dann bist du für die elektrische Sicherheitstechnik der gesamten Anlage verantwortlich.

Wie bereits gesagt, musst du dich mit dem Hersteller der Anlage zusammensetzen und die CE-Doku erstellen.
Die Rollen sind in der MRL definiert.


----------

